# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  "Pretumbavat" ćemo dojeće podforume

## apricot

Drage naše korisnice,

u sljedećih nekoliko dana ćemo raditi "rošadu" na dojećim podforumima.
Neke ćemo ukinuti, neke preimenovati, a neke dodati.
Zato vas molimo za strpljenje ako vam se u trenutku učini da se nešto čudno događa.

Nadalje, molimo vas da, ako imate neki problem i ostvarate novi topic, naslovite ovako, npr.:

Problem: mastitis
Problem: odbija dojku
Problem: ragade...

Tako ćemo lakše pratiti i žurnije reagirati.

To je, za sada to, vidjet ćemo hoće li biti još kakvih naputaka.

 :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

Za one koji nisu vidjeli  :Smile:

----------

